# Miniature iron barque EARL GRANVILLE



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Have just completed the hull of EARL GRANVILLE, now ready for the riggers.
Not been working very hard on this one. Started it 11th March last. Rigging & sails will take about five days if I get on with it. If I don't, it will take a couple of weeks.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed it today.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Another beautiful masterpiece! Well done Bob. Thanks


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Shipbuilder said:


> Completed it today.
> Bob


What a beautifull model, well done.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, 
You can see more by clicking on Miniature Merchant Ships (Below), but not much interest in this sort of thing any more in the UK, it is kits, kits, kits! 
Bob


----------

